# planting wendtii



## brad (Jul 10, 2005)

A few months a go I got a wendtii green that I am extremely happy with. I took it out of the pot, picked off all the mineral wool and planted it. It is now very thick and a beatiful plant. I was wondering if it will be o.k. there indefenately or if I`ll need to uproot and thin it out from time to time.

It also usually has at least 1 small leaf that is melting. not sure why. The plant as a whole is doing very well and obviously plenty are growing to maturity but I still wonder why some melt.

Thanks,
Brad


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

As long as it's not obstructing your other plants, and it looks nice to you, it's fine to leave it there.

As for the occasional leave "melt", it's pretty much normal, and nothing to worry about unless it gets excessive.
If you start getting too much melt on an established Crypt that hasn't been disturbed, try checking your nitrates, since if they're too high, it can cause that.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Wendtiis are great plants in that they are fairly easy and look good. I have clumps of them which I thin out every six months or so. Pull up the stand, it will get huge, and thin out to your liking. As for melting, wendtiis are one of the 'easier to melt' type, but if it does, just suck up the melting leaves and leave the roots there, it will come back.


----------



## brad (Jul 10, 2005)

http://www.tropicalfishgallery.com/photo-gallery/displayimage.php?album=83&pos=29

Well, you can see from the pic that it`s starting to look a little ragged. The small leaves on the bttom will take turns melting while the new leaves that poke through the top of the plant will grow nice a big.


----------

